# Free Delivery Weekend -



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

*YES, YOU READ THAT RIGHT*

GET YOUR ORDER SHIPPED FOR FREE*

JUST USE CODE FREESHIP AT CHECKOUT - EASY AS THAT!


*minimum spend £10 *Standard delivery


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Be rude not to order  LABOCOSMETICA #PERFECTA Si02 to try out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Not much use to me cause when I go on Clean and Shiny Website, I always fill my basket and spend far too much!.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Save starting a thread. I normally use the hex green pad for polishing. Which koch pad would people recommend.

I've bought h9 and the red pad already from clean and shiny. In fact think it turned up in work today for me to use at the weekend. 🍺🍺


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

John reviewed the orange pad yesterday


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

RS3 said:


> Not much use to me cause when I go on Clean and Shiny Website, I always fill my basket and spend far too much!.


We like customers like you  ...

DM me 😉


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Imprezaworks said:


> Save starting a thread. I normally use the hex green pad for polishing. Which koch pad would people recommend.
> 
> I've bought h9 and the red pad already from clean and shiny. In fact think it turned up in work today for me to use at the weekend. 🍺🍺


Should have been delivered 🤞


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Will have a mooch at thr video. From a quick look earlier orange or purple I think. Will pop an order in when I decide.

Thanks again ref my order, very happy.


----------



## EricSab (May 9, 2020)

Ahh just in time to order some of the poka bits.. I'm afraid the delivery fee tends to limit my purchases unless I need a big haul.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Oh blast, I'll have to place an order now 😉


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Shame it doesn't apply to NI despite being part of the UK....


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks for the orders


----------



## Marc4242 (3 mo ago)

Was this just last weekend?


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Marc4242 said:


> Was this just last weekend?


It Was yes - But look out for future offers we will be doing some more over the next few months


----------

